# Android Market (err... Play) "Server Error" message of death



## Ravicai (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been running CM9 Alpha 2 for over a month with no problems. Shortly after Google upgraded their Market to Play it stopped working. I can run Play but it immediately gives me "Server Error". I can hit Retry all day and nothing helps.

Sooo, I upgraded to the latest nightly (3-29-2012) and that didn't help. My device was pretty cluttered so I removed Android and need a complete hard reset of webOS. SD folder looked nice and uncluttered.

Then I grabbed the latest nightly again, flashed it, installed gapps (gapps-ics-20120304-signed.zip) and still the same problem. Market says "Server Error".

Anyone else with this problem? Ideas? I did a search here but no dice.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

clear the data and cache? do you have a custom dpi set?


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Try this:

clear cache
clear dalvik
flash the 3-17 gaps from here http://goo-inside.me/gapps

These are the latest and have been working fine for me.


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> Try this:
> 
> clear cache
> clear dalvik
> ...


Did just this a few min ago, and I'm still also getting Server Error or Connection Timeout. Just tried Play Store on my DX running ICS (gummy) and I got the same error.

On both devices I've;

cleared Cache and Data for Play Store
rebooted, wiped Cache and Dalvik
reinstalled 3/17 gapps

No Luck.

EDIT: Now it is halfway working on both devices again. Shows the main tiles once you open Play Store, but shows a blank area where "My Apps" should be once I click on the arrow.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine is working, but when I first tried to open it I got a error saying Play has stopped working. So I opened it again and it worked. Do you think that Play is having issues? I know Googles has been having some issues recently with play.

It is posted on the other forum also with different devices. So that leads me to believe that it is a Google issue. But updating to the most recent Gapps is a good idea.


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

Play store website has been down intermittently, too.


----------



## Ravicai (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, glad to see it's not just me. Jeez, I've done everything. Tried Market Enabler. No dice. Tried to use Titanium Backup's Market Fix but ironically you need to be a donator (which I am) which requires market access... facepalm.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ravicai said:


> Wow, glad to see it's not just me. Jeez, I've done everything. Tried Market Enabler. No dice. Tried to use Titanium Backup's Market Fix but ironically you need to be a donator (which I am) which requires market access... facepalm.


I would still flash the latest Gapps just to be up to date. facepalm... Lol. Market fix almost puts you in a cycle of not being able to fix it...


----------



## Ravicai (Mar 30, 2012)

See my first post. I have latest gapps.

Going to try going back to CM9 Alpha 2 with gapps-ics-20120215-signed... it worked before.
*Edit:* I used ACMEUninstaller to remove Android then reinstalled the aforementioned. Still getting a 'Server error' msg. I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

Honestly guys, I think it's just a google server issue.


----------



## Ravicai (Mar 30, 2012)

I signed onto another wifi network and it started working again. Very weird because the internet was working, I could surf using the browser, just no market. I'm thinking it probably is a google server issue.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

It just started happening to me now too. both my tablet and my phone run AOKP and neither have access. My girlfriend and room mate can get to the market fine though, one is stock and the other is rooted. both are tbolts. im on build 28 with the tab and 3/17 gapps.


----------



## r0bertss (Feb 19, 2013)

Did this problem get a fix? I installed android on my hp touchpad and all seems fine but I can't get into Playstore or or Shop ("Server Error" message). This means I can't download apps like ITV Player / BBC Player. I am a technical dunce so it may just be a simple set up thing. I have a Gmail account on the device and also hotmail account - both seem to be working fine. Any help in idiot speak would be welcome,


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

I forget who but someone posted a fix for this problem a while back in the CM9 thread. There was some controversy over whether or not the fix was safe, so try it at your own risk and let us know if it works.

AndroidMarketEnabler-1.apk Download:
http://www.2shared.com/file/X20AmsSI/AndroidMarketEnabler-1.html


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! A guy who actually reads through the forum or actually does searches.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Wow! A guy who actually reads through the forum or actually does searches.


Lmao







 Searching the forums?! reading threads?! Ain't no TouchPad users got time for that


----------

